# New Layout !



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

After 15 yrs (4 homes ago) now being on the back burner from my first layout. I’m starting my all new Deadwood Mountain R.R.!!! Started working on it today. 

Jason


----------



## jokensa (Dec 4, 2014)

i know that feeling!
enjoy!


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Done! Just waiting on the dirt. Then comes the track... Etc. Etc. I will post pictures as it progresses.

Jason


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Update! Four weeks ago.


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Update... two weeks ago


----------



## voxnut (Jul 16, 2008)

ddrum31 said:


> Update... two weeks ago


Any updates?


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Yes yes!


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Little more


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Some more


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Then changed up the big rocks


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

And now... on hold for a few weeks.. hurt my back getting the ballast for the layout! Plus I have changed a few things. I’ll get some more pictures of that.


----------



## MGates (Mar 16, 2016)

Looking good, and looking forward to some more progress pictures!


----------

